# Undervaccinated



## chic (Nov 16, 2021)

In the U.K. Boris Johnson announced a person must have a booster shot, 3 doses, to be considered fully vaccinated. The U.K. may lockdown around Christmas anyway. In Israel, you must show proof of three doses to enter the country.

So now the fully vaccinated may become like the unvaccinated. Didn't you know this would happen? It would almost be funny were it not so tragic.


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2021)

LOL - the "Required" number of boosters will probably keep going up.
Ya gotta milk it for every dollar while people are scared.


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - the "Required" number of boosters will probably keep going up.
> Ya gotta milk it for every dollar while people are scared.


I think the number of required booster shots to remain "fully vaccinated" will, indeed, go up. The so called conspiracy theorists knew this. Didn't they.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - the "Required" number of boosters will probably keep going up.
> Ya gotta milk it for every dollar while people are scared.


Unfortunately, you are probably right! And how often will that be...every six months, nine months???  Ugggh.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Unfortunately, you are probably right! And how often will that be...every six months, nine months???  Ugggh.



They just don't want to come out and say it.   There probably is no such thing as  "fully vaccinated" for Covid  ...  and probably  never will be.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 17, 2021)

I’m fine with changes and updates, especially since the boosters etc are free. Science is a growing, living body of knowledge. I don’t see anything tragic about it.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 17, 2021)

The clot shots are not free.  
The vaccination corporations are making trillions of dollars <-- from this fiasco they created.
Meanwhile we're rapidly losing the value of our lifetime savings and SS due to their printing press inflation.


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

THE UK could follow Germany and Austria by plunging unvaccinated Britons into lockdown. Governments in Europe respond to a dramatic rise in covid infections, their focus has been on restricting those without jabs.

Health Minister says: “We all need to be playing our part, and at the moment, it's as though the thing is over.

We really need to get back to wearing our masks, social distancing and yes, passports.

“*This is not about civil rights*, it's about winning the battle with this virus.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> I’m fine with changes and updates, especially since the boosters etc are free. Science is a growing, living body of knowledge. I don’t see anything tragic about it.


I am fine with the changes too, many Americans are.  The science is following what will help us defeat this deadly virus and its variants, and many are grateful to have vaccines available.  If boosters are needed, I will be glad to get them, I have had the first one already and so has my husband.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> THE UK could follow Germany and Austria by plunging unvaccinated Britons into lockdown. Governments in Europe respond to a dramatic rise in covid infections, their focus has been on restricting those without jabs.
> 
> Health Minister says: “We all need to be playing our part, and at the moment, it's as though the thing is over.
> 
> ...


This is it right here. Many countries dropped most public health protocols after vaccinations ramped up and now are paying the price. Even places that didn't get too crazy with dropping protocols are suffering because people aren't as focused as they once were on staying safe. 
It's a tight line to walk. Staying safe while still having some kind of fulfilling life


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 17, 2021)

This IS about civil rights. If we’ve learned anything in the last couple years, it’s that lockdowns don’t work. They DO, however, kill business and effect economies and mental health.  And politicians, as always, feel the rules do not apply to their august selves.  Dinner at the French Laundry, anyone?

A lot of folks are tired of the restraints… and tired of hearing how they’re supposedly endangering others.


----------



## John cycling (Nov 17, 2021)

Shero said:


> We really need to get back to wearing our masks, social distancing and yes, passports.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> This IS about civil rights. If we’ve learned anything in the last couple years, it’s that lockdowns don’t work. They DO, however, kill business and effect economies and mental health.  And politicians, as always, feel the rules do not apply to their august selves.  Dinner at the French Laundry, anyone?
> 
> A lot of folks are tired of the restraints… and tired of hearing how they’re supposedly endangering others.


Maybe after some time, the non-thinking robots will stop swallowing everything they're fed.
Well, maybe not............


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2021)

Woman getting a Covid vaccine asks the nurse: _ "Does this vaccine provide immunity?"_
Nurse:  _"Only for the vaccine's manufacturer."_


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The clot shots are not free.
> The vaccination corporations are making trillions of dollars <-- from this fiasco they created.
> Meanwhile we're rapidly losing the value of our lifetime savings and SS due to their printing press inflation.


Right. Nothing the government "gives" a person is free. Somebody, ie. taxpayers, will pay for all of this.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 18, 2021)

This is where it's time to have an operation warp speed on therapeutics, treatments etc. They lost the chance to let it cycle through society like the flu's in 2020 and most other stuff now will delay the inevitable.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

chic said:


> In the U.K. Boris Johnson announced a person must have a booster shot, 3 doses, to be considered fully vaccinated. The U.K. may lockdown around Christmas anyway. In Israel, you must show proof of three doses to enter the country.
> 
> So now the fully vaccinated may become like the unvaccinated. Didn't you know this would happen? It would almost be funny were it not so tragic.


There's been no mention by Boris of any lockdown this Christmas ( perhaps the unvaccinated only may be prevented from socialising in pubs and clubs over the festive period ) ..in fact I would hope that he would realise if he locks this country down for a 3rd Christmas in a row, he's going to lose his precious job...


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe it's just a veiled threat Hols. I hope he doesn't but numbers are rising all over Europe.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Unfortunately, you are probably right! And how often will that be...every six months, nine months???  Ugggh.



It should be based on blood test antibody titers, not a calendar schedule.  Humans and their immune systems aren't cookie cutter.

,


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 18, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Unfortunately, you are probably right! And how often will that be...every six months, nine months???  Ugggh.


Yes, but several of the vaccinations currently required to travel to certain places, attend  school, etc., require boosters to be "fully vaccinated."  I don't see that as a big deal.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2021)

chic said:


> Maybe it's just a veiled threat Hols. I hope he doesn't but numbers are rising all over Europe.


yep I know Chic..I just posted a whole load of info about some European countries...


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep I know Chic..I just posted a whole load of info about some European countries...


I know Gibraltar is cancelling Christmas and they have 3 doses there. I hope it doesn't happen in the U.K. as well.


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 18, 2021)

chic said:


> In the U.K. Boris Johnson announced a person must have a booster shot, 3 doses, to be considered fully vaccinated. The U.K. may lockdown around Christmas anyway. In Israel, you must show proof of three doses to enter the country.
> 
> So now the fully vaccinated may become like the unvaccinated. Didn't you know this would happen? It would almost be funny were it not so tragic.


I am not sure if this is true but when I read it I was smh....  There is a Monkeypox out.. I can't make this up.  I pray its a hoax.  I don't attached links, therefore no link to share.  I am sure some people will feel, if you don't post a link, why post it.  I would feel the same way..however, as I stated I am not sure its true.  Even if I felt it was true.. it's not facts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Yes, but several of the vaccinations currently required to travel to certain places, attend  school, etc., require boosters to be "fully vaccinated."  I don't see that as a big deal.


Correct, and you're right, it's not a big deal.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> I am not sure if this is true but when I read it I was smh....  There is a Monkey virus out.. I can't make this up.  I pray its a hoax.  I don't attached links, therefore no link to share.  I am sure some people will feel, if you don't post a link, why post it.  I would feel the same way..however, as I stated I am not sure its true.  Even if I felt it was true.. it's not facts.


I read about the new "Monkeypox" yesterday.
More vaccines!!!    And Boosters!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I read about the new "Monkeypox" yesterday.
> More vaccines!!!    And Boosters!!!


Yes - Monkeypox.  Ok, so I was not imagining things..   What the ^%$#


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> I read about the new "Monkeypox" yesterday.
> More vaccines!!!    And Boosters!!!


Monkeypox is very contagious.  One of the symptoms is grooming other people's hair:


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Monkeypox is very contagious.  One of the symptoms is grooming other people's hair:


You think there is a Monkeypox vaccine on the horizon???


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> You think there is a Monkeypox vaccine on the horizon???


Yes, but they will have to do some work first:
1.  Exaggerate infections & mortality rates.  (For the life of me, I just don't know where I got that idea)
2.  Invest in expensive TV ads with fake corpses wearing toe tags.
3.  Close businesses & schools (for our own protection)
4.  Report crowded hospitals, overworked doctors & nurses & refrigerated meat trucks to store bodies.
5.  Teach presidents how to cry on TV while they talk about Monkeypox.
6.  Repeat over & over, "If you don't get vaccinated, you'll make other people get sick & die."
7.  Don't forget those Boosters......every month.


----------



## Shero (Nov 22, 2021)

Time for a musical reminder


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shero said:


> Time for a musical reminder


She should stick to what she knows best - recommendation for a good plastic surgeon.


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2021)

I agree @win231. Celebrities should let others and their doctors decide what is best for a person's health.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 22, 2021)

Let me get this straight.

Most of you, I would assume, are okay with getting your flu shot every year, even though it only protects against 4 strains of influenza virus out of the approximately 1,000 different types (every year the experts have to analyze data to figure out which strains will *probably *be the worst for the upcoming winter).

But you aren't okay with getting a booster for an even more infectious and more deadly coronavirus strain (there are even more coronavirus types than flu types)?

I honestly don't get it. So far globally 5.15 MILLION people have died of SARS-CoV2. Far more than have died from influenza over the past two years. 

There are literally millions of devastated families and orphaned children from COVID.  Viruses of all types do not respect borders or political beliefs.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Most of you, I would assume, are okay with getting your flu shot every year, even though it only protects against 4 strains of influenza virus out of the approximately 1,000 different types (every year the experts have to analyze data to figure out which strains will *probably *be the worst for the upcoming winter).
> 
> ...


Let me get _this_ straight.
You believe everything you're told, by people who have billions of dollars at stake in vaccines & drugs.  You don't question the exaggerated infection & mortality numbers we're fed.
The vast majority (over 99%) survive Covid.  Much like the flu.  
And you are surprised that many people don't trust an experimental vaccine that was rushed into production, when reliable, safe vaccines take 10-15 years of research & study to produce.  And vaccine makers are 100% immune from any liability for those who are harmed by it.
Proof that programming works - for some.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

chic said:


> I agree @win231. Celebrities should let others and their doctors decide what is best for a person's health.


LOL
I can sing.
I can dance.
I can act.
So.....ya know I'm an expert in everything else.  'Cuz fools are easy to impress.


----------



## Shero (Nov 22, 2021)

Lethe200 said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Most of you, I would assume, are okay with getting your flu shot every year, even though it only protects against 4 strains of influenza virus out of the approximately 1,000 different types (every year the experts have to analyze data to figure out which strains will *probably *be the worst for the upcoming winter).
> 
> ...


.
.Anti vaxxers are not smart people, that is why they follow their leader of misinformation. That is why they do not want to get vaccinated because they listen to the conspiracy theorists. They do not research science. Most of them do not understand science.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> .Anti vaxxers are not smart people, that is why they follow their leader of misinformation. That is why they do not want to get vaccinated because they listen to the conspiracy theorists. They do not research science. Most of them do not understand science.



The number of those resisting vaccines will continue to decline...as they see the misery others go through when they become ill with this virus.  I doubt that there will every be 100% vaccinated, but if society can get to 70 or 80%, that should be enough to put this illness on the back burner. 

Some people have some "allergy" that make getting the shots risky, and some claim "religious" beliefs stop them....but I've never seen any description of just what those beliefs are. 

Now matter what, there will always be those who refuse the shots.  There are even a few....one of which even posts on this forum...who seem to believe that these vaccines are a "poison" created to kill people.  Such an individual may be healthy (physically), but mentally????


----------



## Shero (Nov 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The number of those resisting vaccines will continue to decline...as they see the misery others go through when they become ill with this virus.  I doubt that there will every be 100% vaccinated, but if society can get to 70 or 80%, that should be enough to put this illness on the back burner.
> 
> Some people have some "allergy" that make getting the shots risky, and some claim "religious" beliefs stop them....but I've never seen any description of just what those beliefs are.
> 
> Now matter what, there will always be those who refuse the shots.  There are even a few....one of which even posts on this forum...who seem to believe that these vaccines are a "poison" created to kill people.  Such an individual may be healthy (physically), but mentally????


I find it very difficult to understand too Don. What are these people afraid of?  They have changed their war cry to : "we are not anti vaxxers, we are pro life" how can you be pro life if you choose death from not being vaccinated!!!


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shero said:


> .
> .Anti vaxxers are not smart people, that is why they follow their leader of misinformation. That is why they do not want to get vaccinated because they listen to the conspiracy theorists. They do not research science. Most of them do not understand science.


Yes, and following health advice from a celebrity is smart.


----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2021)

Don M. said:


> The number of those resisting vaccines will continue to decline...as they see the misery others go through when they become ill with this virus.  I doubt that there will every be 100% vaccinated, but if society can get to 70 or 80%, that should be enough to put this illness on the back burner.
> 
> Some people have some "allergy" that make getting the shots risky, and some claim "religious" beliefs stop them....but I've never seen any description of just what those beliefs are.
> 
> Now matter what, there will always be those who refuse the shots.  There are even a few....one of which even posts on this forum...who seem to believe that these vaccines are a "poison" created to kill people.  Such an individual may be healthy (physically), but mentally????


Religious beliefs = aborted fetal cells in all of the vaccines. God, not government is sovereign. This is the foundation for religious exemption.

Vaccines = poison? The spike proteins DO penetrate the nucleus of our cells where our DNA is and where it repairs itself. In studying these proteins in vitro this is proven, but the results of how much damage is done, or could be done over time, would require more research which we are not allowed since the government's agenda is to vaccinate everyone no matter what with no scientific discussions allowed.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

Who gives a flip about this argument anymore?  It has become tiring.

I will not offer my opinions because they will not change anyone else's mind. Those who choose to be vaccinated and those who don't have their own reasons.  No one will influence anyone else's opinions.  Unless you just enjoy arguing, let it go.

I'm so tired of members who continue to start these threads.  Get a life and move on to other, more productive threads.

Yes, you, Chic.  Do you have anything else to add to this forum besides your outrage re: government oversight, vaccines and vaccine mandates?  Time to show us that you have more substance than a beautiful avatar.   Maybe I will change my avatar to this to give me more credibility.  What do you think?


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Who gives a flip about this argument anymore?  It has become tiring.
> 
> I will not offer my opinions because they will not change anyone else's mind. Those who choose to be vaccinated and those who don't have their own reasons.  No one will influence anyone else's opinions.  Unless you just enjoy arguing, let it go.
> 
> ...


Well, ya know, all you gotta do is......not click on such threads.  In the meantime, a forum is all about sharing information & opinions.
That is, unless someone died & left you God.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> Well, ya know, all you gotta do is......not click on such threads.  In the meantime, a forum is all about sharing information & opinions.
> That is, unless someone died & left you God.


Okay.  Thanks for guiding through this difficult journey that is considered posting in a forum.   And I still like you.


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Ireland is on the verge of a Christmas lockdown. The PM is fed up with the disregard shown.


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Who gives a flip about this argument anymore?  It has become tiring.
> 
> I will not offer my opinions because they will not change anyone else's mind. Those who choose to be vaccinated and those who don't have their own reasons.  No one will influence anyone else's opinions.  Unless you just enjoy arguing, let it go.
> 
> ...


I think you will continue to delegitimize this problem until it is too late. If I annoy you, put me on ignore. Simple.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Okay.  Thanks for guiding through this difficult journey that is considered posting in a forum.   And I still like you.


Of course.
Who wouldn't?
And, BTW, it's pretty amusing when ya say, _"I will not offer my opinions,"_ then you offer your opinions.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

chic said:


> I think you will continue to delegitimize this problem until it is too late. If I annoy you, put me on ignore. Simple.


Not delegitimizing the problem but apologizing for my harsh reaction.  You are certainly entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine.  I'm sure you are a beautiful, elegant lady who matches your avatar.  I will now be moving on to other threads.  Best to you!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 24, 2021)

chic said:


> Religious beliefs = aborted fetal cells in all of the vaccines. God, not government is sovereign. This is the foundation for religious exemption.
> 
> Vaccines = poison? The spike proteins DO penetrate the nucleus of our cells where our DNA is and where it repairs itself. In studying these proteins in vitro this is proven, but the results of how much damage is done, or could be done over time, would require more research which we are not allowed since the government's agenda is to vaccinate everyone no matter what with no scientific discussions allowed.


All viruses penetrate cells, as distinct from bacteria that consume them from the outside. All of the infected cells die. That is why there is usually residual scarring. We have killer T cells that attack both kinds of organisms and it is a race to see whether the microbes kill us first before the T cells and leucocytes kill the microbes. Vaccines tip the odds in our favour.


----------

